
“Must have knowledge of object oriented programming using HTML/CSS, JQuery” - foobarbecue
https://jpl.jobs/jobs/2019-10773-Engineering-Technical-Facilities-Part-Time-Internship
======
foobarbecue
Is there any way this requirement makes any sense?

~~~
allana
CSS and jQuery could be usable for OOP, but I'd hardly call it common to do
OOP CSS.

Perhaps the HR dept is mashing things they want together...

